# What is this?



## busmonkey (Jun 18, 2010)

Hi everyone - I am curious as to what this is: I don't have a photo, but I was going through my buddies jump kit the other day and he had a device I have never seen before (this is probably going to make me sound like an idiot but we shall see haha):

It was silver metal (possibly stainless steel, but I am not sure) and I suppose the best way to describe it would be to say it was like pliers and a can opener had a baby. I wish I new what it was called at least. Does anyone know what I might be talking about?

JB


----------



## TransportJockey (Jun 18, 2010)

Sounds like a set of ring cutters

EDIT: Like this?


----------



## dmc2007 (Jun 18, 2010)

Sounds like a ring cutter to me as well.


----------



## busmonkey (Jun 18, 2010)

Yes! That's it - never had to use those on the bus before, I should ask where they are seeing as I have never seen them before... Haha :unsure: That's good to know in case something ever comes up! Thank you guys!


----------



## MrBrown (Jun 18, 2010)

I didn't know divorce was part of our scope of practice 

Too bad medicaid doesn't reimburse what is usually charged for one


----------



## busmonkey (Jun 18, 2010)

MrBrown said:


> I didn't know divorce was part of our scope of practice
> 
> Too bad medicaid doesn't reimburse what is usually charged for one



Bahaha! That's my little side business... $20 bucks a pop! h34r:


----------



## TransportJockey (Jun 18, 2010)

busmonkey said:


> Bahaha! That's my little side business... $20 bucks a pop! h34r:



Is that $20 to cause the divorce or $20 to solve the problem?


----------



## busmonkey (Jun 19, 2010)

It can go either way. It all depends on what the client wants.


----------



## ClarkKent (Jun 19, 2010)

I have seen a ring cutter before, but I have never seen one in use.  I have tried looking on youtube and searching google with out any luck.  I am not looking to be trained on the internet on how to use it, but just want to see it work.  Does any one have any video of it in action or know were I might be able to find such a video?


----------



## ClarkKent (Jun 19, 2010)

busmonkey said:


> It can go either way. It all depends on what the client wants.



LOL, I have a few buddies that might need your your help then :lol:


----------



## MMiz (Jun 19, 2010)

ClarkKent said:


> I have seen a ring cutter before, but I have never seen one in use.  I have tried looking on youtube and searching google with out any luck.  I am not looking to be trained on the internet on how to use it, but just want to see it work.  Does any one have any video of it in action or know were I might be able to find such a video?


How to use a ring cutter video.
How to use a ring cutter (how-to)
Ring cutter step-by-step guide.

I have never seen one in the field, but just a few weeks ago I wish I had one.  I ended up using wire cutters and hoping there wasn't a lawyer in the family.

I hope that helps.


----------



## ClarkKent (Jun 19, 2010)

Thanks Matt the first link had the video that I was looking for.  I am not working as a EMT just yet, but do most bus carry a ring cutter or is this something that I might have to pick up on my own??


----------



## Trayos (Jun 19, 2010)

Do you generally have to cut the ring in two places to completely remove it, or does it "slide off" after being cut once?


----------



## ClarkKent (Jun 19, 2010)

Never using one my self, I would think once you have one cut in it, you can pull the ring apart and slide it off.  But if it is a larger ring as in a wedding band, I would think you would have to cut top and bottom.


----------



## MMiz (Jun 19, 2010)

Trayos said:


> Do you generally have to cut the ring in two places to completely remove it, or does it "slide off" after being cut once?


From the stories I've heard, usually the patient's fingers are swelled enough that once the ring is cut there will be so much pressure that it will bend or can be bent enough to easily remove the ring.  The patient then can take it to their jeweler to be repaired.

Another video for titanium rings:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=poM423


----------



## MMiz (Jun 19, 2010)

And other YouTube video of an actual emergency removal:

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5XjJzusiJPE[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## ClarkKent (Jun 19, 2010)

MMiz said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=poM423



Links not working


----------



## MMiz (Jun 19, 2010)

Fixed, though I'm not sure that I'd use pliers.


----------



## MidwestFF (Jun 26, 2010)

MMiz said:


> From the stories I've heard, usually the patient's fingers are swelled enough that once the ring is cut there will be so much pressure that it will bend or can be bent enough to easily remove the ring.  The patient then can take it to their jeweler to be repaired.
> 
> Another video for titanium rings:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=poM423





I had to look for myself, this is the working link though http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=poM423pewRE


----------



## Stew (Jun 28, 2010)

You can use 'twine' or something similar to pull the edges apart, had a couple of FFs over here show us how to use them.


----------

